# Sandie's dentist appointment



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hehehe aww gotta love the drunk horses lol.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Haha! I have seen plenty of horses get gelded, the poor things do stumble around like drunkards!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha in the beginning of the first one I laughed when her tongue rolled out the side of her mouth!


----------



## horsechick48 (Jan 16, 2010)

You are lucky nothing happened. I am so opposed to this new style. Speculums have done so much damage to the jaw and tmj and power floats if not used correctly can destroy a mouth.


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

That is hilarious! My pony when she got her teeth floated it was the most hilarious thing ever!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, drunk pony!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

horsechick48 said:


> You are lucky nothing happened. I am so opposed to this new style. Speculums have done so much damage to the jaw and tmj and power floats if not used correctly can destroy a mouth.


did you ever think this is someone experienced doing it? not just a regular joe? ive been looking at your posts and all youre doing is pulling up OLD threads and telling everyone how they SHOULD be getting their horses teeth done..... i think thats enough.


----------



## horsechick48 (Jan 16, 2010)

AlmagroN said:


> did you ever think this is someone experienced doing it? not just a regular joe? ive been looking at your posts and all youre doing is pulling up OLD threads and telling everyone how they SHOULD be getting their horses teeth done..... i think thats enough.


Experienced or not does not change the fact that speculums have caused damage to horses. The use of sedation and speculums is unnessary in floating a horses teeth, and all im simply trying to do is to get horse owners to see that this "advanced" dentistry is nothing but a money earner for the provider. I am stating my opinion (which im allowed to do) and just trying to help horse owners that might not know... So no its not enough and I will continue to talk about something that i am passionate about.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

horsechick48 said:


> Experienced or not does not change the fact that speculums have caused damage to horses. The use of sedation and speculums is unnessary in floating a horses teeth, and all im simply trying to do is to get horse owners to see that this "advanced" dentistry is nothing but a money earner for the provider. I am stating my opinion (which im allowed to do) and just trying to help horse owners that might not know... So no its not enough and I will continue to talk about something that i am passionate about.


I have never heard anything like this :-( How does it cause damage? How often does something like that happen? I didn't even know there WAS any other way to float a horse's teeth...


----------



## horsechick48 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I have never heard anything like this :-( How does it cause damage? How often does something like that happen? I didn't even know there WAS any other way to float a horse's teeth...


Unfortunatly your not the first person to say that to me and probably wont be the last. They have in some cases broken jaws and teeth which is not all the common but does happen. My main concern is the jaw leisions that they are creating which are being found more and more normally 6-8 months after the floating and those liesions are causing problems in horses. Vets dont want you to know there is another way to float teeth because they seed in peoples minds that only one way is effective and that is to drug every horse and powertool them. More and more people are seeing the flawed theories and returning to traditional dentsitry. What really gets under my skin is how they tell people that if a horse is not being sedated and powertooled they cant be getting a good job done, which is simply not true. They also state that hand floats cant get the last tooth another lie to the horse owners. My curiosity is how come for so many years before there were good drugs for mouth work did we do it? How did horses ever survive without the powertools and drugging? Also another thought I have is how come they have to be doing dentistry? They dont want the farrier work but all the sudden dentists arent good enough and it must be done this way or else your horse wont have a good job...? I am an equine dentist and I assure you 9 out of 10 horses stand for a regular floating without being drugged and have a fantastic job done with every tooth address with no need for powertools drugging or speculums. 
There are other alternatives to this so called "modern" or "advanced" dentistry where the theories are unproven and horses are being injuried due to the lack of research and lack of horsemanship skills.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info! But how do they get them to keep their mouths open for floating without the speculum? I guess I've just never seen anyone do it without that tool...are there any videos you have that show the other way? I'm just interested to see it


----------



## horsechick48 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Thanks for the info! But how do they get them to keep their mouths open for floating without the speculum? I guess I've just never seen anyone do it without that tool...are there any videos you have that show the other way? I'm just interested to see it


Your welcome. If you havent seen it done another way I think youll be impressed with this way and how the horses respond. Horses typically dont bite down on the float blades, they realize as the floating goes on that they are being helped. Most horses dont fight it and some even enjoy it so much they hold their mouth open as if to help you with no convincing at all. 
There are videos... go to www.theequinepractice.com and look up the videos, this is a vet that does just hand floats, does not believe in drugging every horse and does not use a speculum. I think youll find those videos interesting.


----------

